# Anyone remember a wobbling one?



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hellooooooo

Havent been on the site for ever such a long time. Then yesterday I was telling a friend, who's having probs ttc, about the site and I thought maybe its time to come home, so here I am.  

Ive kept in touch with a few people on **. Ive popped in for a cup of tea with Kim, danced with Alir and shared a few laughs with Tracylou on Yoville and Ive worked Mel, Debs, Martina, Nicola, Debs. Michelle and Vicki, like dawgs down on the farm, but there are others that I need to catch up with on here.

Hoping to see some of my formers mischief makers come out of hiding. 

Tis good to be back.........So let the mischief commence. 

Oh and I'll say this now to save time later SHUT UP RATTY!  

Oh yeah and OMG who the hell made Louf a mod......she'll be kicking my ass constantly!!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i remember you hun,

welcome back


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Weebs!!!

I remember chatting with you yonks ago and you always beating me with those addicting online games!! You always had be in stitches then, it's lovely to see you posting again hun!

I'm sure some of the mischeif makers will be about soon...the mods are probably having a meeting right now about how best to deal with your return and how to keep you in line!  he he he

Lots of love

Katy. xxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<looks around at the deserted thread> Wow I sure was popular back then. 

Awww thanks you two for the welcome back. See youve both been busy in my absence having lickle sproglets.  

Katy <giggles> Just for you hunny xx http://gametrick.net/kediyi_kacirma.html
/links


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Weeble


Welcome Back matey!

Lovely to see a post from you my sweet

Em


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Why thank you kind Miss.

I just posted how sad I was on **, cos I only got 2 posts reply......now 3, yippeeee

Ok you other buggers come out and say hello or else 

<too lazy to find you all and read updates, need to read your signatures to know whats been going on. So post a hello puuuurrrrlease>


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome back hun 

I will be sure to let LouF know your here 
what about yuou ? are you well ? whats happening for you Oh wobling one ?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Whoooo hoooo Dizzi me little muppet mama you got a bubba muppet cooking....now nobody told me about that one! <shakes head> Many congrats hunny bun. 

Soooo your all crawling out the woodwork bit by bit. Bit sad on my side, but I kinda thought everything would still be the same on here as when I left you. Guess I'll just have to find some new norti friends to supplement the old ones (WHO ARE AWOL).  

Now then whats been happening with me, well! Im still with FF, but that was a bit of jumping out the frying pan and into the fire! Still regulaly found with my arm up a cows botty and still living in Norfolk....though still not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing. Only met one normal Norfolker and Im not sure you can really call her normal....eh Suzie. 

Its now been 3 yrs since I gave up on tx and to be honest I still dont fit in very well with fertile people, still find them very insensitive! Even the people who know my IF background come and moan to me about their kids/pregnancies. I tend to just smile and agree with whatever they say, while secretly wanting to crush their heads in a vice! FF is incredibly insensitive about it all and that takes a lot of coping with, but then I always want to put his head in a vice anyway! 

Anyway Im waffling now. I have been thinking about getting back on the horse and giving tx one more shot, but not sure if thats a good idea. It would probably mean the end of the relationship, but if I dont, am I always gonna regret it. I would deffo go back to the Czech Rep, but maybe to Reprofit this time. They do seem to get results and this would be cycle 13 and definatley the last one. I'd also go for donor embryos this time. Lots to think about, which is not easy when your brain has been reduced to mush, so if anyone has any opinions then lets hear them. 

Right Im orrrf for a look around, but before I go just wanted to say Kermie stinks!!! <legs it>


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh gawd who let her in !!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Suzie said:


> ohhh gawd who let her in !!!!


Awwww Suzie I knew you'd be glad to see me  <grabs Suzie and hugs and hugs and sloppy kisses her>


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahhhhhh gerrr offf 

oh and get yourself back over to Czech


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just seen your strop on ********  


I don't think there is such a thing as a 'normal' norfolker


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> Just seen your strop on ********
> 
> I don't think there is such a thing as a 'normal' norfolker


What d'ya mean strop I dont do stroppy  It was just a lickle tongue in cheek moan really.



Shellebell said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a 'normal' norfolker


Well Ive been here 3yrs and yet to find one.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hello me ol' mucker


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm so pleased to see you post!  I love it when our absent friends stagger back to us (probably from the pub!  )

Life sounds ok hun?  

Glad your back I've missed ya! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

AmandaB1971 said:


> I love it when our absent friends stagger back to us (probably from the pub!  )
> 
> Axxxxxxx


  I hadnt realised you had met weebs also


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Suzie said:


> AmandaB1971 said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when our absent friends stagger back to us (probably from the pub!  )
> ...


Im sooooo gonna kick your ass mrs  I dont stagger, I totter! 

Whoooo hoooo hellooooooooooo Deb and Amanda how you been?

Deb you certainly have been busy busy...2 sproglets, well one and a half. 

Amanda awww my lovely kind friend, so lovely to read you again, Ive missed you. 

Still waiting for the rat and the frog to make an appearance. I'd say I was waiting for the cat too, but that bugger will keep me waiting forever. Oh yeah and wheres that ole Bratt? 

Is anyone else having problems replying? I type, but it doesnt show me what Im typing, it jumps to the first bit I wrote. Admin is this your way of telling me to keep them posts short! The only way I can post normally is by using the quick reply box and then I cant use smileys <sulks>


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey weebs 

Welcome back  I posted earlier but lost internet and post   Still up to your elbows in coo's then  Where's AliR to do a funny life synopsis for you when you need one    

Maz x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Weebs

Nice to see you back babe xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

BOO
my lovely stinker
xxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

ey up old big pants is back!!!

have ya got ya scooter charged up yet ?












Love & hugs

Ratbag
xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

YOOHOOOOO!!!!!! I heard someone was looking for me   
Where the heck ya been Weebs?! Glad you're back my lovely........
MAY THE MAYHEM COMMENCE MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wooo Hooo - old big knickers is back   

Lovely to see you weebs. We missed you   Nowhere near enough mischief going on any more.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ay up Weeby weebs, how ya doing chuck? 

Was down your way last week, coulda made me some carrot cake!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oooooooh Ratty ya cheeky cow!



∆ Ceri ∆ said:


> Was down your way last week, coulda made me some carrot cake!


Fraid all the carrot crunchers have eaten all the carrots. 

Now this is what I like to see, some norti people to help me get started. Have been sooooo well behaved for so long I may need a little help.......but then again!










Now wheres them Yorkshire girls


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Where have you gone already?!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Pub   



Axxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

AmandaB1971 said:


> Pub
> 
> 
> 
> Axxxxxxxx


Oi !!!!



Bratt said:


> Where have you gone already?!


Ive been busy painting a grain trailer and learning to drive a new tractor.

My friend/neighbour/vet is moving back to Norway tomorrow for good and Im sad!  Gonna get another new neighbour in a fortnight and will have to break this one in. Sooooooo I could be missing a bit until I got her just how I want her. <thinks......train her to bring alcohol around first!>

Right Im orrf on a tractor rally now, well its more of a tractor pub crawl really. 

Everyone have a good weekend


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hahahahaha  tractor pub crawl!!!!! I really need to come live by you!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey missy didnt see your post - good to see you back on here   

Dread to think of the state of you this morning if you been on a tractor crawl (only you could come up with that one  )

Poor cows wont want you anywhere near em this morning  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Debs said:


> Hey missy didnt see your post - good to see you back on here
> 
> Dread to think of the state of you this morning if you been on a tractor crawl (only you could come up with that one )
> 
> ...


The ole girls came with me










Ooooooh my head


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

U look lovely in that dress


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh God who did let her back


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Lou F ❁ said:


> U look lovely in that dress












Well when I saw you had made a bit of an effort I thought I'd better too.



Debs said:


> Oh God who did let her back


Ooooooh how rude <pokes Debs in the eye> Lets see how you plow straight now!


----------

